# First Big Green Egg Smoke-Pork Butt



## grange (Feb 12, 2012)

I picked up my new large Big Green Egg yesterday and promptly picked up a pork butt.  The pork butt was about 6 lbs and I smoked it between 230 to 240 with cherry wood.  I brought the pork butt up to 200 degrees and it took about 15 hours.  The stall took forever.  The pork tuned out well though I wish I would have taken it off at 195.  Now for the pictures


----------



## rdknb (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow that look great from here, I love the bark.  Why do you wish you took it off at 195?


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks great!  Nice job!


----------



## sprky (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd eat that for sure.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 13, 2012)

The PP looks fantastic! Nice job!


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 13, 2012)

Great looking PP !!!!


----------



## grange (Feb 13, 2012)

RdKnB said:


> Wow that look great from here, I love the bark.  Why do you wish you took it off at 195?




Two reasons.  First that last five degrees took a long time (or at least felt like a long time) and I was already impatient enough so bumped up the temp to 275 for the last 5 degrees.  I didn't think a 6 lb. pork but would take 15 hours. and by 7:00 PM and was very hungry.  Second I think it was done sooner.  I didn't notice a difference in feel between the two temps.  I've read several times that some people go by feel rather than temperature with pork butts. so when I sprayed the but with apple juice I always felt the meat.  I touched the bone to see how easily it would turn.  I didn't feel any difference between 195 and 200 so I think I could have pulled it earlier which would have meant eating earlier.

The difference between my first smoker the Brinkmann Vertical Smoker and the Big Green Egg is night and day.  I wasn't messing around with the vents to adjust the temp. so much and one load of charcoal lasted the entire smoke.  I'm still learning temp. control on the Egg, but at least I didn't have to sit next to the smoker all day.


----------



## sam3 (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice. Glad to read something about the BGE too. My wife mentioned to me about getting one, but I really haven't looked into it any further.

Great PP!


----------



## spicot in ms (Feb 16, 2012)

Just wait until that BGE gets all seasoned up!! Mine was that new looking once. Kinda forgot what that looks like, but it looks amazing now! Your PP looks great too!!!!!!!

As for the time on your butt, I did one a couple weeks ago and after about 8 hours the fire died. But I put the butt on later that night after cooking a couple pork loins and didn't add any charcoal.... Huge mistake. That won't happen again!

Good luck and enjoy that egg, they are amazing!!


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice PP.  My brother has a BGE and loves it.


----------



## roller (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks great...


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks like it came out great - Have you checked your thermometer for temp accuracy? Normally 195 would not pull very easy and you said you did not feel any difference in the two temps.


----------



## scrappynadds (Feb 16, 2012)

Making me hungry ...........Great looking PP


----------

